# Hello ! with love from France !



## Inoon (Aug 29, 2009)

hello EVERYBODY !

My name is Nicole and I live in France, I enjoy make-up and specially LIPIES !
I recently discover such brands as ILLAMASQUA and TARTE (but unfortunatly I can't order Tarte)
I'm 100% vietnamese and I want to thank you for be so helpfull and such an inspiration for a girl like me in beauty ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





XOXOXOXO


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 29, 2009)

France is a beautiful place; you are lucky to live there! Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Inoon (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks girls !!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2009)

Nicole! Bienvenue!


----------



## Inoon (Aug 29, 2009)

beautifull people and very nice !!!
thank you !


----------



## n_c (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Nicole, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kyoto (Aug 29, 2009)

Bonjour Nicole!  Bienvenue! I love France.


----------



## Inoon (Aug 30, 2009)

hi girls !
moua moua !


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome from France!!


----------



## Inoon (Aug 30, 2009)

found some french girls here too !


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inoon* 

 
_found some french girls here too !_

 
Definitely! 
Are you somewhere near Paris?


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello! Welcome to the community - we are a very friendly bunch! xx


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Inoon (Aug 30, 2009)

yes shoegal !
you know st-maur ? (94)
so true golden fairy !


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 30, 2009)

Bienvenue!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Inoon (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks girls !
XOXOXO


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inoon* 

 
_yes shoegal !
you know st-maur ? (94)
so true golden fairy !_

 
Oh cool! I'm in 91, LES ULIS, not far away!


----------



## Inoon (Aug 31, 2009)

really cool !
you work in Paris ?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope, i'm still a student (at the Sorbonne), but i also have a place to stay in Paris... so i'm really often there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you work there?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inoon* 

 
_really cool !
you work in Paris ?_


----------



## Willa (Aug 31, 2009)

Bonjour bonjour chère amie!

J'y serai dans une dizaine de jour à Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bienvenue sur Specktra
xx


----------



## Inoon (Aug 31, 2009)

merci, merci !
I'm a full time mom until the end of the year ! (and I really enjoy it !)


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 31, 2009)

That is great then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inoon* 

 
_merci, merci !
I'm a full time mom until the end of the year ! (and I really enjoy it !)_


----------

